# Calentar nicrom 300mA



## Dioxis (Jun 28, 2012)

Buenas noches tengo una pregunta. . nunca use alambre de nicrom por eso la duda.. Podre calentar un tramo.. de .. aproximadamente.. 40 cm de alambre de nicrom con una fuente de 5v x 300mA ... De ser posible me pasarían el grosor del alambre y la temperatura a la que pueda llegar.. No quiero algo exacto para que se rompan la cabeza.. Algo al vuelo nomas.. después lo regulo.. Muchas gracias desde ya.!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2012)

En internet no hay nada?

Bueno, lo primero tratá de encontrar alguna tablita que indique la resistividad por metro del Nicrom.

Una vez que tengas eso, multiplica la R/m x 0,4m y eso va a ser igual a la resistencia total de tu tramito de nicrom....con eso y la fuente que es de 5V calculás la corriente que va a pasar a través del mismo y bueno...de ahi en adelante...

O seguís haciendo cálculos o te fijás si la corriente es muy elevada, a ojo le calculas si va a haber un corto etc etc etc


Acá te subo algo que encontré en internet

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es-419...08cb0991fac95b3&biw=1280&bih=709&pf=p&pdl=300


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 28, 2012)

40 centímetros de alambre a 5 volt ¡¡¡ ni lo entibia ,con 12 apenas lo calienta


----------



## powerful (Jun 28, 2012)

5VX 0.3A=1.5Watts,...los cautin son de 30W aprox,...Me parece que tienes muy poca potencia disponible, el nicrom tendría que ser muy finito que se quebraría con facilidad.
La temperatura tiene que ver con la potencia disipada, no sabemos que temperatura aprox necesitas :50ºC,....500ºC o más


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 28, 2012)

Dioxis puedo preguntar para que es?que aplicación le vas a dar?


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 28, 2012)

Ante todo gracias por el tiempo a todos..!



powerful dijo:


> 5VX 0.3A=1.5Watts,...los cautin son de 30W aprox,...Me parece que tienes muy poca potencia disponible, el nicrom tendría que ser muy finito que se quebraría con facilidad.
> La temperatura tiene que ver con la potencia disipada, no sabemos que temperatura aprox necesitas :50ºC,....500ºC o más



Si .. es como pensaba.. 

Lo quiero para pasar unas vueltas por adentro de una cajita de 40 x 40 y 10 cm de alto para calentarla a unos 25 grados mas o menos.. digamos mantenerla a esa temperatura.. por eso no necesito que se ponga a 500 grados el nicrom


----------



## maezca (Jun 28, 2012)

Dioxis dijo:


> Ante todo gracias por el tiempo a todos..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tenes pensado hacer algo asi que como un mini invernadero o germinador? si es asi: no seria mejor cambiar la resistencia por algo como una lampara de auto o algo asi?pero deberas cambiar esa fuente.


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 28, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> tenes pensado hacer algo asi que como un mini invernadero o germinador? si es asi: no seria mejor cambiar la resistencia por algo como una lampara de auto o algo asi?pero deberas cambiar esa fuente.



Claro.. el tema es que no quiero que tenga luz.. había pensado en eso. .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2012)

entiendo 

si es lo que pienso que es?? Que siempre termina en eso lo que necesitas es desarmar una resistencia de estas* que son de alambre enrollado y piensa en la potencia y sabrás que resistencia tienes que desarmar te seria muy exacto, pero no se ni la longitud ni la temperatura, "pero si el lo que pienso es una de 30 ohm a esa tensión 

*




busca unas como estas de televisor viejo que son mas fáciles de desarmar


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 28, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> entiendo
> 
> si es lo que pienso que es?? Que siempre termina en eso lo que necesitas es desarmar una resistencia de estas* que son de alambre enrollado y piensa en la potencia y sabrás que resistencia tienes que desarmar te seria muy exacto, pero no se ni la longitud ni la temperatura, "pero si el lo que pienso es una de 30 ohm a esa tensión
> *
> busca unas como estas de televisor viejo que son mas fáciles de desarmar



Discúlpame... pero no entendí.. En que cambia usar esa resistencia y usar nicrom?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 28, 2012)

te dice que desarmes una de esas resistencias,tiene alambre de microm finito


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> te dice que desarmes una de esas resistencias,tiene alambre de microm finito



Ah entiendo.. pero no podre conseguir el alambre de esa resistencia?.. porque no creo que consiga esa resistencia..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 28, 2012)

en el mismo mensaje también te dice que busques en un tv viejo


----------



## powerful (Jun 28, 2012)

Dioxis, puedes utilizar 4 resistencias en serie de 5.6 Ohm/1W . Las pegarias a cada cara de la caja las unes una con otra ,en serie, y todo el paquete 22.4 Ohm lo alimentas con los 5V.
Si el calor es mayor al deseado le puedes colocar resistencias de mayor ohmiaje como 6.8 Ohm/1W, si por el contrario es menor al deseado empleas de 4.7 Ohm o 5.1 Ohm a 1W.


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 29, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Dioxis, puedes utilizar 4 resistencias en serie de 5.6 Ohm/1W . Las pegarias a cada cara de la caja las unes una con otra ,en serie, y todo el paquete 22.4 Ohm lo alimentas con los 5V.
> Si el calor es mayor al deseado le puedes colocar resistencias de mayor ohmiaje como 6.8 Ohm/1W, si por el contrario es menor al deseado empleas de 4.7 Ohm o 5.1 Ohm a 1W.



Si.. si.. creo que esto voi a hacer.. le pongo 4 resistencias de 4.7Ohm  a 1w con un  Potenciómetro.. 


Gracias a todos por las respuestas..!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 29, 2012)

Guarda con el tema del potenciómetro, guarda la corriente que le vas a hacer circular...los potes comunes de carbón no se aguantan tantos Watts...

Y ya calculaste la corriente con esa resistencia total y la potencia que eso va a disipar?

digo así, no quemamos la fuente.


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Guarda con el tema del potenciómetro, guarda la corriente que le vas a hacer circular...los potes comunes de carbón no se aguantan tantos Watts...
> 
> Y ya calculaste la corriente con esa resistencia total y la potencia que eso va a disipar?
> 
> digo así, no quemamos la fuente.



tenia pensado ponerle este de 20KΩ






Vos decís que tenga problemas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2012)

si lo pones solo si se quema


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si lo pones solo si se quema



4 resistencias de 4.7Ohm a 1w y ese potenciometro decia..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 29, 2012)

Sumá las resistencias!!!!

Si le pones 4 de 4,7Ohms + 20Kohms del pote

te da una resistencia de más de 20K y la corriente que va a circular es bajísima, ínfima

y obviamente la potencia disipada será menor y el calor nulo.

Calculá con ley de OHM!

La corriente será: 5V / 20018,8 = 0,0002497 A!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Si en cambio dejás sólo las 4 resistencias de 4,7Ohms la corriente sería:

5V / 18,8Ohms = 0,266 A que es casi lo que tenés disponible: 0,300 A

O sea que joya!


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Sumá las resistencias!!!!
> 
> Si le pones 4 de 4,7Ohms + 20Kohms del pote
> 
> ...



Si ..si.. che disculpa si me exprese mal.. pero lo que decís es o lo que voy a hacer,.., solo le pongo ese potenciometro.. porque tengo algunos .. entonces si calienta mucho puedo regular...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 29, 2012)

Pero ese pote es de muy alta resistencia...la regulación va a ser malísima...

Buscate uno de máximo 100 Ohms.


----------



## Dioxis (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Pero ese pote es de muy alta resistencia...la regulación va a ser malísima...
> 
> Buscate uno de máximo 100 Ohms.



Dale.. muchas gracias loco..!. 

Gracias a todos los que respondieron..!. 

Pd: si necesitan ayuda en software..(vb,c++,java y lenguajes web) los ayudo.!


----------



## powerful (Jun 29, 2012)

Dioxis ,el potenciometro tiene que ser de la magnitud de las resistencias y es alambrado(nicrom, alucrom o similar) . Los valores  estan por 10 Ohm/3W, 17 Ohm/5W o similares .


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 29, 2012)

Mirá tengo alambre de nickron de 0,3 mm de diámetro y tiene 14 ohm por metro. Necesitarías por lo menos 40 volts para calentarlo. Por que no usás una lámpara y la cubrís con una caperuza de lata para que no te dé la luz...Tenés lámparas desde 5 W...


----------

